# Space Marine Army painter



## Cypher871

I know that B&C have an excellent Space Marine Army painter for Power armour and Terminator armour and they have a selection of different wargear add-ons. They do not , however, incorporate anything for heavy or special weapons and I just wondered if anyone had come across a painter that does?


----------



## LunaticStrain

Not that it's particularly good, but the Dawn of War II army painter will let you see heavy weapons with your paint scheme. Again, it's not that good and you are very limited in color/where you want the color, but I've used it to check out a quick color scheme, see if things look good next to each other etc.

Granted, if you don't like the game it wouldn't be worth it to spend $20 or so to buy the game, just to get the poor army painter. I know B&C has several army painters, including CSM, SM, Termies, SoB, abut I don't think any of them include heavy weapons options.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Cypher871

No problem mate. I have searched the net for an Army painter that allows heavy and special weapons. I am sure they will tweak the one at B&C at some point...guess I will just have to wait.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Might as well revive this thread rather than make my own...

How do I take a chapter symbol and put in on the shoulder pad of the marines from the B&C army painter?

Do I have to use photoshop or something?

Edit: Like these


----------



## Cypher871

Hmm, if you are looking to do something bespoke, Photoshop or an art program is going to be your best bet I reckon...is it a Chapter marking of your won design or an established one?

I have decided to make my own, complete with my Chapter badge for the Iron Falcons...so far I have made some basic templates...(all the colouring will have to be done via my art package), all I have to do now is draw some different armour variations, helmets and weapons, and then do something similar for the Terminators.

My ultimate aim is to produce something similar to what is in the IA books. I also want to produce a full IVth Company relief showing all the squads, HQ and Dreadnoughts, similar to the double page spread in the latest UM Codex.

I started with a basic Marine body then built the armour over the body to give a truer representation of a Marine in his armour. I still had to go slightly outside these constraints on the arms though as the armour didn't look bulky enough. The real killer will be when I do the Terminators...proportions on those buggers is so 'out the window' it isn't funny. :laugh:

If I can make these look good enough I will release my templates to anyone who wants a copy.

































EDIT: Ahh, the wonders of technology...looking at these templates (reduced as they are) shows up proportions I am not happy with...shoulder armour needs to be bulkier and I need to do something with the neck armour! Need to shorten the chest armour, move the belt higher and elongate the thigh armour...damn...Back to the drawing board (pun intended).


----------

